# My tractor model...



## vanoss

Hello,
I know that i have a stupid question , but i bought a tractor for my little garden at a very low price from an intermediate person and he did not know to tell me what model is the tractor...
If you can tell me from the picture please ?


----------



## SonnyT

Appears to be a TEF-20 which were made in England.


----------



## vanoss

Oh.... only 26HP ? person who sold me the tractor told me he has 45hp....
Well .... I hope to be good at small jobs around the village.
Any idea about technical details, type and quantity of oil necessary, filters? 
What equipments can handle it?


----------



## Sanddawg

Look very close on your data plate, what are the serial numbers right after the TE?? 462(?)86. The 462(?)86 is the manufacture date and type. The numbers after the "TE" will tell you the size of the engine. Plus there should be casting numbers on the right side (sitting in tractor seat) of the engine that should be the engine size as well. I'm thinking you have a TE-30 or 35 but you will have to verify the numbers.

http://www.fofh.co.uk/tech/dates.htm

http://www.livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe50s/machines_05.html

*This is a very good PDF link on serial #s.*

http://richardleroy.pagesperso-orange.fr/MF835DS/Divers/QuickRef.pdf


----------



## Sanddawg

More Serial # sites:

http://www.oocities.org/motorcity/downs/9828/fergy_02e.htm

This link shows pictures of identifying characteristics of each model:

http://fergusontractors.org/fena/wp-content/uploads/Tractor-Identification1.pdf


----------



## vanoss

The serial number on the plate is ''TEF 462686". Some details ?


----------



## Sanddawg

Seems to be a TEF-20. Is there a 20 stamped in between the TEF and 462686, maybe weathered away...any marks? 


The serial # 462686 makes the year manufactured towards the end of 1955.

A data link for the TEF tractor: http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/0/1/5018-ferguson-tef-20.html

Pictures: http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...e&fr=yfp-t-701-1&va=1955+Ferguson+TEF+tractor

Some history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferguson_tractor


Here's some Info. about a TEF-20 Ferguson: http://vintagetractorengineer.com/2009/01/ferguson-tef-20-for-restoration/
Have to look for and click on "Next Article In Series" to go to the next page.


----------



## Sanddawg

This is one of my favorite sites to read!! I'm about half way through, the guy is a real tractor NUT and loves the old Fergusons!! Hope you have a few days free to read!

http://www.ploughmyfield.com/tag/tef-20/


Apologize for so many posts in a row...I keep finding new information as I roam around the net!

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Ferguson

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Im090613WSF-FerNumbers1.jpg

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Im090613WSF-FerNumbers2.jpg


----------



## vanoss

N.p. for posts, it's my pleasure to be informed.
I'm clear about technical details but i want to know what equipments can handle it?


----------



## pogobill

If that three point hitch is working, you can use just aout any three point hitch attachment that is rated for a 20 hp tractor. I don't see a Power Take Off on the back, so unless there is one, you are pretty much limited to implements that you can only drag around.


----------



## vanoss

If you refer about the rotating outlet (540rot/min), there is one between the two socket mounting.I was talking with someone which is very good informed in this domain and told me that it will not work with a regular two furrows ploug (a ploug which was used after a 45Hp tractor), because the dimension of the blades are a little big for him.


----------



## pogobill

If that three point hitch is working, you can use just about any three point hitch attachment that is rated for a* 20 hp tractor*. I don't see a Power Take Off on the back, so unless there is one, you are pretty much limited to implements that you can only drag around.

Ferguson made a 2 bottom plough for this tractor. You have to set the cutting angle to suit your soil conditions and depth of furrow. If the angle is set too steep, the plough will surely stop your tractor or greatly overwork it. See attached picture.

If you do look to purchase implements for your tractor, research your choices and make sure that they are rated for a 20 to 30 HP tractor. And that they are for a category I hitch. Looks like you will also need to get yourself a* top link *to use with this hitch.
Good luck with your tractor.


----------



## vanoss

What is the bolt from the red circle in the image and how i use it?


----------



## Sanddawg

Zoomed in on pic for you.

SD


----------



## vanoss

So what's that for ????


----------



## Sanddawg

Found this manual for a TE-20 but I didn't see that port pictured in it.

http://rune.sahlberg.se/Workshop_repair_manual_TE20.pdf

A printer shop for old manuals:

http://www.catseyepress.co.uk/shop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?search=yes&bc=no


----------



## vanoss

Thanks, very good and usefull, btw, does anyone have the full manual ?
But the buton it's still a mistery


----------



## rocket

vanoss said:


> But the buton it's still a mistery


Is it a button, or a bolt? Does it move in and out at all?

Cheers


----------



## vanoss

Yes, when press it returns out.
I seen on youtube in a clip someone pressing the button when starts the engine, but i don't see the connection...


----------



## Sanddawg

Here's a site that may be able to answer your question about the button, Email them and see. 

http://vintagetractorengineer.com/page/19/

They are restoring a 1956 TEF-20 and have a pic of the right footrest with that button you circled in the above post.


----------



## rocket

vanoss said:


> I seen on youtube in a clip someone pressing the button when starts the engine, but i don't see the connection...


Maybe it's a backup for the gearstick start position. There are times when the gear shift jams and the tractor stalls, and can't get it out of gear to start. So maybe you push in the clutch and press that button to start the tractor.

If yours doesn't start your tractor, maybe it's been disconnected. On mine, that hole is plugged up. And I haven't seen anything about it in any of the manuals that I have. Although I only have service manuals, and not operators manuals.

I've looked at a few photos, and it seems the earlier ones have that button, but the later one's have it plugged up.

Do you have the link for the youtube video that you saw?

Cheers


----------



## pogobill

Have you tried the button? Maybe it is an override for something to do with your transmission or your PTO. I'd give it a try.I'd engage the PTO, push and hold the button in and start the tractor. See if the PTO is turning, then if it isn't, let the button out and see if it starts rotating.
Worth a shot?!?


----------



## rocket

Just found this. Looks like it could be a safety backup. The starter won't turn over when the gear shift is in the start position unless that button is pushed in. Maybe most of them have been disconnected now.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t8576293-gear_stick_starter

Cheers


----------



## Sanddawg

A large Ferguson site to roam for Info.

http://www.oldfergusontractors.com/Ferguson_Resources.htm


----------



## vanoss

Here is the video : [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQZ42I548I&feature=plcp[/ame]
On my tractor is an extension of rod that goes directly to the Starting motor starter and push directly without using shifter lever.
So... That button doesn't do anything on my tractor


----------



## rocket

vanoss said:


> On my tractor is an extension of rod that goes directly to the Starting motor starter and push directly without using shifter lever.
> So... That button doesn't do anything on my tractor


Your tractor has been modified, and that button mo longer performs the function that is was originally designed for. So you can ignore it or remove it. That's up to you.

The original function of that button, as per that answer I found earlier, and as per the video you linked to, was/is a safety function so that if you inadvertantly put the gear shift into the start position, it wouldn't engage the starter motor, preventing damage to the starter motor and starter gears.

And looks like a farmer modified your tractor by putting that extension rod on it, to make starting less of a chore.

Cheers


----------



## vanoss

Can someone sugest me a program which i can browse tractor parts ? Including my old tractor


----------



## rocket

vanoss said:


> Can someone sugest me a program which i can browse tractor parts ? Including my old tractor


Probably all you will get are workshop manuals.

You may be able to give Google a shot though. There are plenty of Litle Grey Fergie sites around. 

Cheers


----------



## vanoss

Can someone help me with a part code, for piece nr 18 in the image. Tractor model: TEF20. I can't find that seal on parts shop, they ask me for a code, and the one writen on the piece is not good...


----------



## Sanddawg

http://www.sparexusa.com/Catalogs/Ferguson/RearAxle.pdf

Sparex #S.41417

Sparex complete Seal Kit # S.42078


----------



## rocket

vanoss said:


> Can someone help me with a part code, for piece nr 18 in the image. Tractor model: TEF20.


As Sanddawg says, and there is also this part number Federal Mogul 410987

http://www.ebay.com/ctg/National-Oil-Seals-410987-Wheel-Seal-/79028801

and

http://www.carpartkings.com/driveli...ents/timken-rear-inner-wheel-seal-410987.html

You can try putting "seal 410987" or "seal s.41417" into Google.

Cheers.


----------



## vanoss

I'm going crazy, i tried 4 parts stores and get the same answer, the dimensions in their program are 48x73x13 mm, but i need 50x73x13 (interior x exterior x height).
I found on market seal with 70x50x12... i made a 3 mm sleeve, around of an 70mm seal to get it on 73mm.I hope to work, and have no leaks....


----------



## Sanddawg

vanoss said:


> I'm going crazy, i tried 4 parts stores and get the same answer, the dimensions in their program are 48x73x13 mm, but i need 50x73x13 (interior x exterior x height).
> I found on market seal with 70x50x12... i made a 3 mm sleeve, around of an 70mm seal to get it on 73mm.I hope to work, and have no leaks....



Your not crazy yet!! If I'm not mistaken those collars have to be heated up to cherry red with a Oxy./Acte. torch to expand them, then slid down the axle drive shaft and seated, once they cool they are locked on tight.

Read that somewhere about the Ford-N's and the Ferggies were designed along the same engineering lines as the Fords (Ref: Ford / Ferguson handshake deal). 

I'll see if I still have the write up on that procedure to post.


----------



## rocket

Sanddawg said:


> Your not crazy yet!! If I'm not mistaken those collars have to be heated up to cherry red with a Oxy./Acte. torch to expand them, then slid down the axle drive shaft and seated, once they cool they are locked on tight


I think he's talking about the seal dimensions, not the collar. Those part numbers that you and I gave should be exact fits for the seal. These seals should be a common item. Well, they are, here in Australia from good tractor shops.



> Read that somewhere about the Ford-N's and the Ferggies were designed along the same engineering lines as the Fords (Ref: Ford / Ferguson handshake deal).


I've seen that too.

Cheers


----------



## Sanddawg

> Rocket; I think he's talking about the seal dimensions, not the collar. Those part numbers that you and I gave should be exact fits for the seal. These seals should be a common item. Well, they are, here in Australia from good tractor shops.


 If he's using Sure Seals, he'll have to polish that shaft nice an slick so as not to damage the seal. I've only read about this procedure so can not help on the how to, all I can do is show what I've read in preparing to work on my own tractor when I get home here in a few months. Oil is bleeding from rear wheel hubs.


Found the PDF file again, click on this link:

http://www.johnsoldiron.com/uploads/Serviceing_rear_axles_Ford_2n__9n_tractors.v1.1.pdf

This for the Ford 9&2N tractor but it shows how to heat shrink a collar onto the drive shaft as a bearing retainer.

I needed this information for my Ferggie, a previous owner bolted on a Ford 9N rear end onto my Ferguson TO-20 tractor?? So brakes and hydraulics are all FORD 9N. I call my Tractor "FERGUSORD", makes it sound like a monster out of a bad Japanese monster flick, FERGUSORD Vs GODZILLA!yumyum


----------



## rocket

And here's a couple of videos on putting it back together. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9L_0Yzb4k4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_w49eaCmw4[/ame]

Cheers


----------



## Sanddawg

Hate to say this but they'd put NASCAR to shame. LOL!

Watched similar videos before amazing how fast they can put one together!


----------



## rocket

Sanddawg said:


> Watched similar videos before amazing how fast they can put one together!


I wouldn't trust the tractors to be leak proof etc after a build like this.

But I have to admit, it does give some idea what order to pull it apart and put back together.

Cheers


----------



## Sanddawg

rocket said:


> I wouldn't trust the tractors to be leak proof etc after a build like this.
> 
> But I have to admit, it does give some idea what order to pull it apart and put back together.
> 
> Cheers


 I agree, you'd have to follow that tractor around with oil IV infusion bottles and Kitty Litter!

I enjoyed watching the videos for the same reason, they do show you how to put the tractor together and the techniques to do it.


----------



## Sanddawg

vanoss,

Don't mean to hi-jack your thread...

How's your tractor coming along?? Anything else we can help you with?


----------



## vanoss

I finished my work with oil leaks on trunks, with seals made from rubber, hope to work... until now, no leaks.
I have an another major job, the engine is used, it has crankcase gases, i wonder if i will fix it only with a set of segments?
I want to buy some tube keys in inch, i have metric keys... what measures are used majoritary on screws ?


----------



## Sanddawg

Ferguson Tool Site: Australia

http://www.ozwrenches.com/ferguson.htm

Original Ferguson Tool kit: Australia

http://www.ozwrenches.com/ferguson.htm#03


Engine parts house in UK:

http://www.agrilineproducts.com/partscatalogue/ferguson_tef20.html


----------



## vanoss

Very good informed  thanks a lot!


----------



## pogobill

You sure got a good command of the english language in a hurry there vanoss


----------



## SNODANCER

*Massey ferguson*

I'm going to bet that this tractor turns out to be a te-30 or maybe even a 40--(mf had a different model number than ferguson, so it might be a massey 35)--it has a 4 cyl engine and the smaller tractors ;like the 20 only had a 3 cyl diesel, i am thinking------if it was a ferguson, it was hard to tell a to-20 from a to-40 by just looking at it, it appeared to be almost the same tractor-----i vote for the 45 hp that the owner said it was------anyway, it will make you a good garden tractor and it will handle a two bottom plow, two 12 inch points for sure and likely two 14's....good luck, lee, cowpens, sc


----------



## tractormanbill

If it starts good and runs well, use it until it drops.
My experience with many of the old (4) cylinder Massey diesels is very poor.
(3) cylinder models were bullet proof. but not the (4) cylinder.
I would not try to rebuild or do much work on this engine.
Biggest problem is getting them to start when it is cool and starting fluid will get you into trouble.
Tractorman Bill


----------



## Paul_Sterling

vanoss said:


> The serial number on the plate is ''TEF 462686". Some details ?


Ferguson TEF-20, Built in Banner Lane Coventry, fitted with Freeman Sanders 20C diesel engine, by the number i'd say its 1955/1956, my own TEF20 is TEF413030, and that’s September 1954.

The serial number on these only ever has the three digit letter code, never the HP rating, so TE, TEA, TED, TEF etc followed by the 6 digit serial number. The tractors has a 540rpm PTO, and usually, but not always a hydraulic take off too. Excellent tractors, albeit cold weather starting isn’t great.
etc 

Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## cougsfan

vanoss, I will throw what little i know in:
That is definately a Standard 4 cylinder diesel. It looks similar to the Standard 23C in my Ferguson TO-35, but the injectors and cylinder head is different as is the oil fill location. Mine is a 35 HP.
I believe yours is a Standard 20C engine, but am not sure, nor am I sure of the HP. The following link will help you identify your tractor. http://fergusontractors.org/fena/wp-content/uploads/Tractor-Identification1.pdf

I have a "button" on my transmission case similar to you are asking about, but mine is on top. It is a transmission case vent.

Below is an image of my TO35


----------



## WJBMF35

Our 23C in Dad's MFFE35 was as relaible as they come. Take care of it, stay ahead of anything, and it will serve you well for years to come.


----------



## TominGV

TEF-462686.
That's what the nameplate says, I stuck it into a photoshop type thing and
enhanced the contrast, lowered the light and had a good look. 
To be sure, I also negativized it -- Tip For All -- that is often a really good way to
read nearly unreadable numbers on nameplates.

There is no "20" or "30" behind it so it is an English Massey Ferguson model, a transition model because I have a TO-30 and there are a lot of similarities but the engine compartment is full of something totally different!
I am just guessing English MF-35, or MF45 transition model.
And don't worry about the horsepower my friend, these things are geared so low they can pull stumps right out of the ground, or break a chain doing it. I have 
pulled cars right out of ditches, it pulls my 3500# 26' Streamline trailer around without even breaking a sweat!! Easily will cultivate your garden!!
Careful on the tuneups, the timing mark is critical, most everything else isn't.

Tom D in Grass Valley CA

86 "Farmenpanzer" Craftsman Twin-16
Troy-Bilt "Horse" 15hp rear tine tiller, B&S engine
Ferguson TO-30 with scraper, scoop, singlegang plow
(PS, the SCOOP is the single most useful attachment I ever bought for it!
Saves back, knees etc. toting gravel, concrete, rocks, firewood, etc. etc.)--
absolutely invaluable.


----------

